# .308 Savage pro and cons?



## havin_fun_huntin

I am in the market to purchase a new deer rifle.  I have a Ruger MII 7mm Mag, however i am not overly impressed with the results. Depending on bullet and range i either get a passthrew with what seems like very little expansion or just the opposite demolished insides and only an entrance wound.

With  that being said i have decided to buy a .308.  From what i have read it is a great round for deer both short and long range (up to 500 yards).  The reviews i have read on some websites give great reviews on the Savage .308 but i dont 100% trust reviews on websites trying to sell an item. 

All that being said recoil accuracy quality price and all are they a good choice or should i look for a better rifle ( if so plz offer a suggestion).   

Thanks


----------



## chuckdog

Nothing wrong with either.

The .308 should perform well in more compact package.

It ain't magic though, it can have the same bullet performance issues as your magnum. It'll just do it with less noise, barrel, and kick!


----------



## bsanders

The savage will out do the ruger, period, i have had both, so you can't look for a better rifle. and anything in the 30 cal will be great for deer and more.


----------



## chuckdog

Everyone's different, the Ruger's standard length of pull fits me much better than a Savage does. 

The Savage rifles generally shoot good, even though they don't fit me that well. The difference being, with the same caliber in both rifles, the perceived recoil is higher with the Savage.

As above, the .308 is as good a round for whitetail as I've ever owned, so you can't go wrong choosing it. Just find the rifle that fits you best. If it's the Savage, you'll be set!


----------



## hrdaniel74

*savage*

great guns for hunting, i loved mine but foolishly sold them. they are as accurate as you set down and find the right combo. as others said there is no magic caliber and i spent some time and money trying to find it. the 308,270,3006 are so close it aint even worth beating that dead horse. they will all do the job good. savage rifles are built well and will last. no frills easy to work on and reasonably priced. i will buy another, and it will be more than likely a 308.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Thanks for the replys.  As chuck mentioned my 7mm has a 26" barrell and is kinda difficult to move around w/o getting busted at times, always seems to bump into something.  
  In my readings on the net i seen several mentions of the savage stocks being "sub-par". Any experiance with this?


----------



## SSGN_Doc

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for the replys.  As chuck mentioned my 7mm has a 26" barrell and is kinda difficult to move around w/o getting busted at times, always seems to bump into something.
> In my readings on the net i seen several mentions of the savage stocks being "sub-par". Any experiance with this?



The older synthetic stocks on Savages were pretty flimsy.  Newer versions are more rigid and the Accu-stock versions are bedded and floated, and are a very high quality stock.

That being said, an Old Savage 110 I had was very accurate and handy, even with the "cheap" stock.


----------



## chuckdog

Compared with other manufacture's, most later model Savage stocks are as good or better than most standard production stuff.

Their lop measures about the same as the rest, about 13.5". For some reason they seem to shoulder short for me?

I'm not knocking them at all, in fact I generally recommend them for everyone to consider. They definitely build a great shooting production rifle.


----------



## FlipKing

I would point you to .270 over .308. but thats just me. I shoot a Savage 110 .270. Go over to the Winchester sight and play around with the ballistic calculator. It really helps compare cartridges.


----------



## dixiejacket

*Savage*

Bought a Savage Model 11 last year in .308 and it is now my go to gun, over the 2 Remingtons (both .308's) that are now in the safe.

The Savage was very accurate out of the box and carries well for me.  And I am a BIG fan of the .308 round for deer.


----------



## Dovebuster33

*Agree w/ flipking*

I also shoot a savage mdl 111 w/ accut & stock in .270. Nothing wrong w/ .308. Easy to find ammo, lots of folks love it, short action,  but I am more accurate with .270 round than any other caliber I shoot and I own two other Rem mdl 700's in .270 and they are deadly accurate w/ the same hand loads.


----------



## csam

*Savage .308*

I have had one about a year.  Bought it used, it is stainless model 16, plastic stock.  I could not like it more.  Shoots as well as a buddy's $1800 Rem Custom Shop job did in a side by side shoot.  For me it fits well, handles well, and is very accurate.  

Find a load it likes, and 99% sure it will like the Remington corlokt, or Winchester $19/box stuff, and it will work on anything you want to shoot about as far as you can shoot it (at least as far as I can shoot it).  Wasn't until I started readin' stuff on the interweb I learned neither of loads would effectively kill anything.  

you should be able to get ne on gunbroker or locally for about $300, and if you get the rare one that doesn't shoot well, you can get another barrel for $50 and screw it on yourself.  Hard to do that with A Remington, Winchester or any other for that matte without a lathe.

Good luck finding one.  I do like the handiness of the short actions, but long action don't really change that much.  You can always get one of the other short action calibers and change it to a .308 pretty inexpensively.


----------



## savageaxia308

Bud im a 308 die hard ive had a 308 in about evey gun made.. I just bought that new savage axis in a 308 its the sweetiest gun ive ever had in my hands..I took it to the range on friday put 5 shots in a nickle at 100yrd the guy at wilson sholes will tell you thats the truth.. And thats right out of the box its cheep and will last for ever best place to buy is fox hole in ganiesville ga dont know how far you live but they was the cheapest ive found.. You will really like it i wouldnt traide mine for nothing..-


----------



## city boy gone country

Im considering a LH Savage weather warrior model in 308 myself. It has the accutrigger and the accustock and I got to handle a similar model today and really liked the feel of it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

I'm a self professed Savageaholic and own quite a few. The Savage10/110 and Stevens 200 series are great rifles. Although the Axis/Edge series get great reviews, I'm disappointed with them. I bought a new Edge when they first came out and was not very pleased. I don't like the recoil lug setup or the trigger, The finish leaves a lot to be desired as well and the stock though very ergonomic is better suited for a toy. They are light and point well but the 10/110 are much higher quality and time tested. Savage should have learned from other manufacturers mistakes and just kept on doing what they were doing with the Stevens 200s as their economy offering. Stick with a model 10/110 series (includes the 12/112 14/114 &16/116 my favorite) and you'll get a very accurate rifle that's a great bargain.
.308 or 30-06 deer beg to be shot with a 30 caliber. It just seems to carry authority.


----------



## sea trout

x2 on everything except savage over ruger????? what!!


----------



## BRANDYN

The Savage 11 .308 with the Accu Trigger is a Fantastic deer rifle!  I've got one with a Nikon 4-16-50 BDC and with that package it is a killing machine!


----------

